# Granddady of all go Dawg threads, Spring 2016 #23



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs locking up some great talent.


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir! Dawgs getting a ton of quality athletes interested in coming to UGA. Kirby is on it! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I want my Chicken Gizzards.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Yall have always had talent?


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO Dawgs! 

Well we tagged out on trot line Turkey's ....... now it's time to get serious about big bass on beds........


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles starting a new chapter.




First of many Go Dog, Bamasux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Dawgs and the rest of you muts..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

The roll tide dynasty continues. Daily nolefansux and go dogs 16 drinkin that kirby koolaid like slayer.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Slayer with his red Kool Aid lips.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Slayer with his red Kool Aid lips.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and nolesux taking over this thread from the koolaid drinkers.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Looks like our thread now 6





Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall have always had talent?



We have had a lot of trouble getting the most out of it. It is our hope that Kirby can get even better talent. What we don't know is whether he can get more or even as much out of it as CMR did.


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like our thread now 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles




This is our house we let yall visit


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bamasux remodeling an old run down dog house


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bamasux remodeling an old run down dog house



yep. looks like we run this state too.


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers running the go dog thread


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and nolefansux dominating the first page.


----------



## Matthew6

throwing out the topwater right now.  wont be long.


----------



## SpotandStalk

The Lunker Lure gets em everytime.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles reeling in bedding bass with the bow reel.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers and nolefansux dominating the first page.



Only Nole and Bama fans know what it means to dominate.


----------



## SpotandStalk

These neutered Dogs don't even lift their leg to pee.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bamasux wrapping up Pg 1


----------



## SpotandStalk

I'll let the Dogs play on Pg 2


----------



## Nitram4891

Hey puppies. Go jackets.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers, nolesux, and jacketzzzzzz running rampant in the doggy house.


----------



## KyDawg

It is nice when the Dawgs can sit back and let the less fortunate do the heavy lifting for us. Go Dawgs. Now yall trolls get back to work, this aint no KOA campground.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

I thought about being a Dog but how would I keep my wimmens in check???


Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs hitting the spinner bait.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs hitting the spinner bait.



Slow your retrieve and WHAM, Charlie fish on.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Slow your retrieve and WHAM, Charlie fish on.



go bammers catching charlie fishies on the spinner bait.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs who's picking up a new tiller today!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs who's picking up a new tiller today!



i have a great place for you to practice.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs who's picking up a new tiller today!



a vol holding a shovel at gun point dont count.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers running this state and the godogs thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and delusional trolls.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogmods slamming that spinner bait.


----------



## Matthew6

browning slayer done lost control of this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bamasux still running this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I never thought the dominance would last this long


----------



## SpotandStalk

I guess the Dogs have already given up


----------



## SpotandStalk

That's unusual this early in the year


----------



## SpotandStalk

They normally don't give up until after the USCe game.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> They normally don't give up until after the USCe game.



dogs been slurpin up that kirby koolaid.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty on to page 3.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs buying Nole memorabilia


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs buying Nole memorabilia



did you sell someone a jimbo bobble head


----------



## Matthew6

Bama runs this state and this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> did you sell someone a jimbo bobble head



Yes and now that sorry joker says it's fake?????????


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! bama has the runs.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes and now that sorry joker says it's fake?????????



did you sell it to one of the dog mods?




or someone that wants to be a mod.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! Daily bamasux and does not run this state.


----------



## Matthew6

time for spotandstalk to do another mod poll.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Bamer having a hard time keeping in state recruits, must less running this state.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> did you sell it to one of the dog mods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or someone that wants to be a mod.



A wannabe mod.  You know the type.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> A wannabe mod.  You know the type.



Thug. ^


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Thug. ^



yep. so ga pure country thug.


----------



## KyDawg

What does an Elephant have to do with anything.


----------



## KyDawg

Most SEC teams have a decent Mascot. 3 that don't make the grade: Commodores, Crimson Tide and Volunteers.


----------



## KyDawg

Commodore of what? The Tennessee Navy.


----------



## KyDawg

Volunteering for what? Another scandal.


----------



## KyDawg

Nobody has any idea what a Crimson Tide has to do with football or elephants. Other than there should be a lot of red faces over there and they never forget that they won NC's in years that they did not even win the SEC.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go KY Dawg calling out the posers. .......


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Nobody has any idea what a Crimson Tide has to do with football or elephants. Other than there should be a lot of red faces over there and they never forget that they won NC's in years that they did not even win the SEC.



Once upon a time the grounds keeper forgot to put the bush hog on the tractor before cutting the field at a home game. He used a harrow. Eli Gold's step dad told the fans they meant to do it and it looked like elephants had been on the field. Then it started raining. It was a crimson tide mud hole. They bought it hook line and sinker. They are neck and neck with Earnhardt t shirt sales.


----------



## MudDucker

Looks like the Short Bus Thug transport stopped in this thread.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

That lunker lure is wearing em out now.

Go Noles and Bamasux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go early morning Noles


----------



## Matthew6

morning mutz and thugs.


----------



## Matthew6

had to get up early. heard the charlies were hitting topwater today. roll tide


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> That lunker lure is wearing em out now.
> 
> Go Noles and Bamasux



What an idjit you are.  It works better if you take the hooks out of your own mouth and quit wearing the back hooks as an ear ring.  Did your daddy slap your momma when you were born?


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> had to get up early. heard the charlies were hitting topwater today. roll tide



I'll bet you are the hit of the shriner's parade with that vehicle of yours in your avatar!  Yea bammy, where low iq gets a trophy every time!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers running this state


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs and delusional Ny Yankee fans..


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers catching slayer on topwater.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs and delusional Ny Yankee fans..


yankees suck.


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> What an idjit you are.  It works better if you take the hooks out of your own mouth and quit wearing the back hooks as an ear ring.  Did your daddy slap your momma when you were born?



Lame. I bet you were a hoot in elementary school. 





Go Dog hitting the Zara spook


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer taking over this thread.


----------



## Matthew6

yep. catching dogfish left and right on the spinner.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You have to feel sorry for fans that don't have their on thread. But who cares about Bamers. Take the Bandwagon riders away and what you got left. Trolls and Thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> You have to feel sorry for fans that don't have their on thread. But who cares about Bamers. Take the Bandwagon riders away and what you got left. Trolls and Thugs.



Me too.

I'm just glad 6 and myself have a thread we can call our own. 


Go Scooterville Noles


----------



## Matthew6

go noles and bammers owning this thred.


----------



## KyDawg

We own it we sublet yall a little piece of it. No way yall could afford a complete one.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Chubb! https://www.dawgnation.com/football/nick-chubb-cant-slow-down-at-practice 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go Chubb!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> We own it we sublet yall a little piece of it. No way yall could afford a complete one.



What do you expect out of a couple of low life thugs Charlie.. 

GO DAWGS!

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers running this state


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Spring game to be played on my wife and my 5 year anniversary go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Getting ready for the spring game. ....... we will he heading to Athens friday!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles walking the streets of Athens


----------



## KyDawg

Go Noles getting converted.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Linda Ga.


----------



## KYBobwhite

*Dawgs offensive line*

Y'all lose anyone on the OF?  With a decent line, Chubbs is going to be a serious Heisman contender. He's something special.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Who all will be at the G day game? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Have fun at G day John and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## dixiecutter

Nice thread. WAR EAGLE. I aint skeered.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammer and noles owning this thread.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Both of my sons and their sons will be at G day this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Wish you could make it Charlie. .....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I would be there, but I am taking my wife on a train trip this month. We will be spending a couple of days in Savannah though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Savannah.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs taking train trips!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Road trip just a few days away!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marta is nice this time of year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dawgs taking the Marta train


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs taking the Marta train



go bammers and noles owning this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Aint said nothing bout MARTA, gonna be on Amtrak and close as I will get to Atlanta is Savannah. Go Dawgs knowing what choo choo they riding on.


----------



## Matthew6

go charlie cho cho.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Aint said nothing bout MARTA, gonna be on Amtrak and close as I will get to Atlanta is Savannah. Go Dawgs knowing what choo choo they riding on.



Go Dogs riding Amtrack close to Southover yard.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers and noles owning this thread.



Yep.


----------



## Matthew6

gonna dogs drinking the kirby koolaid.


----------



## Matthew6

go cho cho charlie.


----------



## riprap

go bored trolls/thugs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bamasux dominating the Go Dog Spring Thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Slayersux wearing kool-aid lipstick.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Silver Britches lurking in the Go Noles Bamasux thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog closing in on Pg 7.

I'll let Silver finish off pg 6


----------



## KyDawg

We decide who close a page and who dosen.t.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammers owning pg 7


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs owning the whole book.


----------



## elfiii

Go Smart Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammers owning pg 7



yep. that kirby koolaid has put them to sleep.  

Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs wishing they were bama or fsu with a nc.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go future Miami fans


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs



yep. go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs wishing they were bama or fsu with a nc.



Go Dawgs that would rather not have a team before being a Bamer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Counting down the days!!


----------



## riprap

Go bamers living their dreams through saban.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that would rather not have a team before being a Bamer.



So you would love to be a Nole??


I've got an autographed Jameis Winston jersey I'll send ya.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Go bamers living their dreams through saban.



and winning titles.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles Go



this?Go bama and noles.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles showing out in the spring game. Go Bammer showing out in Athens.



Go Slayersux fishing in 10rc


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> So you would love to be a Nole??
> 
> 
> I've got an autographed Jameis Winston jersey I'll send ya.



Got nothing against the Seminoles, I prolly been to more games in Tallahassee than Athens. Heck I remember when they played on Friday nights and had a Dr as their coach.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Got nothing against the Seminoles, I prolly been to more games in Tallahassee than Athens. Heck I remember when they played on Friday nights and had a Dr as their coach.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!  Daily Nole-Bammer sux!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a soggy morning!


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and noles. daily dawgsux and volsux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer taking over pg 8.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog shooting pellets at "targets".


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles staying up for 28 hrs.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide noles taking over.


----------



## Matthew6

slayer done lost control of this page.


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and noles.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs making the trolls nervous.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs with their daisy BB guns


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

I agree

Go Noles in Lowndes County


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Wednesday morning GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

noles and bama run this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Only think yall run is penny poker game on Friday night.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Born one and will die one and would not swap with any team anywhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell just soon bite a Bamer as look at him.


----------



## SpotandStalk

That buzz bait sure works well on these overcast days.

Charlie fish just can't stand it.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell likes to chase the bandwagon and bites them when they jump off.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Odell just soon bite a Bamer as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg

Which they will do after hitting the first bump in the road.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer winning Championships and dominating Dog threads.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs shooting red solo cups


----------



## SpotandStalk

And drywall


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wooooooooo


I could get used to this


----------



## SpotandStalk

Noles=Winning


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go noles catching charlie fish on the buzz bait.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles winning Championships and dominating Dog threads.





Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go noles catching elfiifish on the crank bait.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> go noles catching elfiifish on the crank bait.



In his dreams.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## dixiecutter

Wo eagle.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go noles catching elfiifish on the crank bait.



He was suspended in 3-4 ft of water. He didn't even realize he struck. Just hanging out and WHAM he hit the fat rap.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer taking control of the Go Dog thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs laughing at the Vols and Bamers and Gators trying to start a bonfire out of a BB gun sparkler.


----------



## KyDawg

You can always tell when the trollers get nervous. They quit fishing and start using trying to fish with M80's.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope they fill the stands on G Day this Saturday! Y'all try and represent. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Breaking News



No guns allowed at G Day.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Not even pellet guns


----------



## Silver Britches

^ Bored slap to death! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Silver Britches said:


> I hope they fill the stands on G Day this Saturday! Y'all try and represent.
> 
> GO DAWGS!




We will be there!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> ^ Bored slap to death!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Not much to do when you are using a burn phone from inside the jail.. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Not much to do when you are using a burn phone from inside the jail..
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Go Dogs keistering smart phones


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Nole and Bammer owning yet another page in the Go Dog saga


----------



## SpotandStalk

Zara spook is walking the Dog this morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing they were going to G Day with the rest of the Males in my family. They don't like taking me anywhere, they say I embarrass them in public.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!

Daily Nolessux wearing plaid pants and green t-shirts jumping up and down.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Luggage is packed,  car topped off with gas ...... these Dawg fan will be traveling towards Athens in the AM!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs lol at the trolls trying to make an assault weapon out of a BB gun.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles running this thread


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles running this thread



and bammers too. daily volsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs committing felonies.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammers getting nekkid with Jamaicans


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go noles and bammers.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Friday morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Getting ready to head to Athens! !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Getting ready to head to Athens! !!!




Safe travels Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

You gonna make the game brown?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Kicking back at the motel relaxing getting ready for tomorrow! !!!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Kicking back at the motel relaxing getting ready for tomorrow! !!!



have a good time John. Go dawgs from Bryant, Alabama at the g day game.


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> have a good time John. Go dawgs from Bryant, Alabama at the g day game.




Thanks Bud ........

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> You gonna make the game brown?



Just confirmed.. The Slayers are heading to Athens tomorrow! We were going Crappie fishing tomorrow but the wind will be better Sunday!

Go Dawgs! 

John, pm me. We're planning on hitting the Dawg Walk.


----------



## SpotandStalk

John do NOT meet up with Slayer. He will have you locked under the jail.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> John do NOT meet up with Slayer. He will have you locked under the jail.



like you dont know about jail.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> like you dont know about jail.





That's why I'm warning brother John.


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Just confirmed.. The Slayers are heading to Athens tomorrow! We were going Crappie fishing tomorrow but the wind will be better Sunday!
> 
> Go Dawgs!
> 
> John, pm me. We're planning on hitting the Dawg Walk.



Slayer my 2 sons and their sons gonna be down there. If you see them tell them I said duh huh, they will know what you mean.


----------



## KyDawg

Go 5th generation Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Raised my sons right, they both grew up in Kentucky and went to UK, but BullDawg blood runs deep through their veins.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs raised right. Growing up listening to Larry Munson on the Radios.


----------



## KyDawg

Trolls will never understand what it is like to be a Bull Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

They are fans as long as Bamer is winning and some are GT fans on the Bandwagon.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs bout 3 levels ahead of any other fans.


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope Sanford will be noisy and rockin' Saturday! We need to impress all them recruits in attendance! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

UT fans are the most delusional fans that ever lived. They celebrate when they finally won one more game than they lost, after forever not being able to get to 500.


----------



## KyDawg

I know bout two that are going to be screaming their heads off Silver.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs raised right. Growing up listening to Larry Munson on the Radios.





KyDawg said:


> Trolls will never understand what it is like to be a Bull Dawg.





KyDawg said:


> Dawgs bout 3 levels ahead of any other fans.



Well said, bud. We may not be winning national championships, but the Dawg Nation jam packs the stands! That says a lot right there! The Dawg Nation is a mighty proud bunch, regardless.

GO LATE NIGHT UP THERE IN KENTUCKY DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Trolls will never understand what it is like to be a Bull Dawg.



It's like waiting in line all day with anticipation of riding the newest fastest roller coaster, then the ride tears up, and you have to go home.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in the van headed to J'ville


----------



## KyDawg

S&S we would not expect a Poulan thug to understand.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down round Pinehurst.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> S&S we would not expect a Poulan thug to understand.



The city of Poulan has no thugs

They've all been locked up for speeding through town.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs watching Eason throw 19 Tds today.


----------



## Matthew6

hopefully the dogs will win. Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## Matthew6

John better be careful if he runs into slayer


----------



## Matthew6

go cops in poulan locking up nole scum.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in the van headed to J'ville



will you be parked down by the river.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> will you be parked down by the river.



No im parked in a hotel room. Waiting for a phone call for work.



Go Noles dominating this thread


----------



## Matthew6

go noles who actually work.


----------



## Matthew6

get elfiiiii some new rimzzz for his truck while you are out working.


----------



## SpotandStalk

ElfiI already has big rims on his short (or whatever he calls it)


----------



## SpotandStalk

What time is GDay and is it televised?


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> What time is GDay and is it televised?



not sure. its on espn 17 or some mexican station. But the current champions have top billing on espn main stage at 3 pm.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Athens!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs in Athens!!



post some pix if you can.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> not sure. its on espn 17 or some mexican station. But the current champions have top billing on espn main stage at 3 pm.



I think I found it. The title is in spanish.

All I can make out is Eason, Smart and savior.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Looking like Alabama is the team to beat this year. Kiffin has that offense on fire.

0-0 closing in on halftime.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Looking like Alabama is the team to beat this year. Kiffin has that offense on fire.
> 
> 0-0 closing in on halftime.



and griffith is 0-3 in field goals.


----------



## Matthew6

jalen hurts is a fresman but looks like he has potential as qb.


----------



## Matthew6

griffith is now 0-4.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> griffith is now 0-4.



New poll? 


I didnt realize Charlie Weis was Uga's new OC. Thats a big ol fellow.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> New poll?
> 
> 
> I didnt realize Charlie Weis was Uga's new OC. Thats a big ol fellow.



nah.  since he was one of 2 heroes in the title game he gets a pass this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

We had to leave the hotel at 11:00 last night and make an emergency trip back home. Got in at 2:00 am went to bed and have been dealing with some serious trouble with our kids and grandkids. ....... pray for us boys.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

FYI The SEC Network is going to run UGA's game at 11 am this Wednesday. I set my DVR,


----------



## SpotandStalk

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> We had to leave the hotel at 11:00 last night and make an emergency trip back home. Got in at 2:00 am went to bed and have been dealing with some serious trouble with our kids and grandkids. ....... pray for us boys.



Prayers sent John


----------



## Matthew6

prayers sent john. sorry for your troubles.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Prayers John! I hope all is ok!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> post some pix if you can.



The VIBE in ATHENS WAS AWESOME! We PACKED the HOUSE today!

Kirby said it best...

"It's Good to Be Home"

IT'S GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDAWG!





















Chubb led the pack, dressed out and stretched with the team!


----------



## Browning Slayer

And Kirby gets his own "post"!

Firing up the crowd!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sold it out! Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Trolls are hiding!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

93k day!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS back in Jefferson!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs with a new coozie!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gators suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Clemson sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Auburn sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Tech sucks!!

BTW... WE RUN THIS STATE!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BAMA SUCKS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

FSU SUCKS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

MARK RICHT AND THE U SUCKS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GAMECOCKS SUCK!


----------



## Browning Slayer

VANDY SUCKS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

LONG LIVE ODR, BUT...

MISSISSIPPI STATE SUCKS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BLUEFROG, GSU SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

AND ANOTHER, NO GOOD, LOW DOWN, VOLS SUCK!!

MY RANT IS OVER FOR TONIGHT!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

WE RUN IT ALL!!


----------



## Matthew6

thanks for the picks. nice beer coozie


----------



## Browning Slayer

KIRBY ERA!!


----------



## Matthew6

go noles and bama winning titles


----------



## Browning Slayer

EASON ERA!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs dreaming of titles


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS 2016!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS, BAMA SUCKS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

SABAN IS THE DEVIL!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

PG 14 RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!


----------



## Matthew6

go slayer getting fired up


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> PG 14 RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!



BOOM!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6

daily spotandstalk and nolsux


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers owning this thread


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs drankin in Jefferson ga


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go slayer getting fired up



It's been a good day!

We had a blast, even got some blueberries and beans planted this morning!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers owning this thread



The only thing bammers own is the same set of human DNA!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs drankin in Jefferson ga




In a new coozie...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs lol at trolls thinking they are relevant in here.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog not leaving ol S&S behind


----------



## SpotandStalk

Late night early morning Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

#Gday


----------



## SpotandStalk

#93kday


----------



## SpotandStalk

#Red Ryder BB gun day


----------



## SpotandStalk

#We played anyway day


----------



## SpotandStalk

Athens was loud and I hate I missed it.


----------



## SpotandStalk

#Kirby's home


----------



## SpotandStalk

#Smart Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk

#Chubb's back


----------



## SpotandStalk

Reminded me of Nebraska with all that red


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles dominating this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

And Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk

We gonna have to get a leash for the dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk

#LarryMunson


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hunker down Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go you hairy dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hey woman bring me a beer


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles for those in the cheap seats


----------



## SpotandStalk

Muschamp will have something to say


----------



## SpotandStalk

Bout all those titles yall gonna win


----------



## SpotandStalk

Boom baby boom


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go drunk slayersux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Goodnight Dogs, I'm tired


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles with a yard full of feathers because he forgot to lock the chickens up.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Hey woman bring me a beer



you heard him slayer, get stepping


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Trying to get through the weekend.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> you heard him slayer, get stepping


----------



## Matthew6

go 93k dogs.


----------



## bullgator

I'm sure the 1 hour special Thursday night on the 1980 UGA championship season will have you dogs glued to the tube.


----------



## KyDawg

Here again non Dawgs on a site that is based in Georgia, preoccupied with UGA. Guys we are homers just like your are no worse and 99% than any other fan base and way more realistic on what is going on with our teams than passerbys.


----------



## KyDawg

I don't blame yall, if I was not a Dawg I would be jealous too. But you cannot just be a Dawg, you are born one.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles, Dogs and Bammers.


Gators need to find their own thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> I don't blame yall, if I was not a Dawg I would be jealous too. But you cannot just be a Dawg, you are born one.



Having those 2 in this thread is taking a 2 year old to a toy store for the 1st time on a leash.. 

Go DAWGS! 

Happy Monday fellas!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> I don't blame yall, if I was not a Dawg I would be jealous too. But you cannot just be a Dawg, you are born one.



You got that right Charlie.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

yall do kinda look like dogs


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> yall do kinda look like dogs



If that's the best you can do then you are about to lose your thug status. Step up your game 6.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> If that's the best you can do then you are about to lose your thug status. Step up your game 6.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



For real! He's starting to sound like his buddy 4x4 with the "you need to learn to spell" comebacks.. 

GO DAWGS! 

DAILY EVERYBODY BUT UGA SUCKS!


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> you heard him slayer, get stepping


----------



## SpotandStalk

These pups sure are chippy after winning their first game 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> These pups sure are chippy after winning their first game 6.





Coming from a guy whose team had to go to Orlando to play their spring game. Jimbo spun it pretty good but we all know FSU HAD to go to Orlando. There are too many bench warrants issued in Leon County and Jimbo was afraid it was going to make it easy picking's for the Sheriff's office in Tally.. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Coming from a guy whose team had to go to Orlando to play their spring game. Jimbo spun it pretty good but we all know FSU HAD to go to Orlando. There are too many bench warrants issued in Leon County and Jimbo was afraid it was going to make it easy picking's for the Sheriff's office in Tally..
> 
> GO DAWGS!




Funny, I've heard more charges coming out of Athens this year. Felonious thugs


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> These pups sure are chippy after winning their first game 6.



just bread crumbs for the peasant dogs. They are so easy to please. Richt was not even smart, and he hoodwinked them for millions of dollars over 15 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Funny, I've heard more charges coming out of Athens this year. Felonious thugs



That's only cause FSU has the TPD on their pay role. The Sheriff's office is different..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> just bread crumbs for the peasant dogs. They are so easy to please. Richt was not even smart, and he hoodwinked them for millions of dollars over 15 years.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs laughing at the Bammer and FSWho thugs.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at the Bammer and FSWho thugs.



shouldnt you be somewhere grilling something


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> shouldnt you be somewhere grilling something



I will be real soon and I'll have my phone with me. Don't want to miss out on any Bammer homer belly laughs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

How about Them Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs keeping this one near the top.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs getting away with felonies.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs calling out Trolls!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs getting away with felonies.



Now you've done it.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

2016, Year of the Dawgs, baby! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in ky


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I will be in Georgia in bout 10 days.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I will be in Georgia in bout 10 days.



i like bacon?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer still owning this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i like bacon?



Yeah, but he doesn't like Bama.. Or the Noles so you trolls are out!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

I will be in Savanna nor Atlanta 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs at Wet Willie's on River Street.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles running this thing.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs heading south!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Anywhere in Georgia is nice.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall couldn't run a parking meter.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles taking over


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Norman Park Ga.


----------



## riprap

bamanoles go. just go. go go


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer owning the Go Grandaddy Dog Eason is the savior thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs willing to share their thread with less fortunate.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Brownceluse is a good dog.


----------



## KyDawg

6 aint no fortunate son.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell said to tell yall woof woof.


----------



## KyDawg

I said Odell, do you want to tell the trolls woof woof too. He said yeah they will know what it means.


----------



## KyDawg

So trolls Odell said woof woof.


----------



## KyDawg

Gl Dawgs down in Snellville.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> 6 aint no fortunate son.



Oh yes he is. He hangs out with the "elite".


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Elite Bammers


----------



## Matthew6

go elite bammers and noles not suffering 36 years of mediocrity.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go elite bammers and noles not suffering 36 years of mediocrity.



Oh boy


----------



## SpotandStalk

You know, I'm liking this thread even more now that we've taken it over.


----------



## KyDawg

And go Dawgs in Smellville too.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Just doing my part trying to keep this thing at the top.


I guess the Dog pound is taking the spring off


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Just doing my part trying to keep this thing at the top.
> 
> 
> I guess the Dog pound is taking the spring off



yep. the dogs have all passed out drinking all that kirby koolaid.


----------



## SpotandStalk

They'll all be along shortly to tell us how they fish on Saturdays. 




When in reality the wifey has them washing dishes and mopping.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wooooooooo

Go Noles #895


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hey KYDawg, we should have a giveaway if we ever reach the 100th Go Dog thread.

Similar to the little Billy threads. Only this un will be much much better.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy your Saturday night, dudes! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go silver dawgs and awesome dogs in bryant alabama.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs nation wide!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Hey KYDawg, we should have a giveaway if we ever reach the 100th Go Dog thread.
> 
> Similar to the little Billy threads. Only this un will be much much better.



If we get to 50, I promise you we will do this. And I will supply some very nice prizes.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to get to 50 in my lifetime.


----------



## KyDawg

Noticed someone brought up South Ga Dawg. He used to be a regular on here.


----------



## KyDawg

Another guy that was a regular is no longer with us.


----------



## KyDawg

We would have to get Brown and Rip fired up too.


----------



## brownceluse

This will help Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

All these people posted in the first one bout 5 years ago.

Who Posted? 

User Name Posts 
KyDawg  
brownceluse  
riprap  
Nitram4891   
Les Miles  
Unicoidawg   
Silver Britches  
Matthew6   
rebel yell 1984   
KrazieJacket95  
T.P.  
HMwolfpup   
Outlaw Dawgsey Wales  
fredw 
DeepweR   
gacowboy  
LanierSpots 
South GA Dawg 
rex upshaw  
deerhuntingdawg   
Greg Tench  
Bitteroot 
MudDucker  
DDD  
Crooked Stick   
westcobbdog


----------



## KyDawg

Don't think we will ever get 26 people in one again.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

We need a sports forum revival! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We need some Dawg to show up that we don't know, but think is somebody else.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Still not sure Charlie is really Charlie.,,,,, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Still not sure Charlie is really Charlie.,,,,, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Looking forward to number 50.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs looking forward to having enough players left to field a team due to arrests.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Savannah.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles.


----------



## Matthew6

Slayer has lost control of charlies thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go incarcerated dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer has lost control of charlies thread.



No worries, the Noles and Bammer have gained control.


We run this thread!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> No worries, the Noles and Bammer have gained control.
> 
> 
> We run this thread!



so sad to be a dog.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Woof woof says the policeman.


----------



## Matthew6

kirby has lost control of his bag man too.


----------



## SpotandStalk

The APD has lost control of Slayer's bank acct


----------



## KyDawg

Yall have lost control of your senses.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg helping out the downtrodden.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer leasing bandwidth to the dog pound


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammer leasing the dogs bandwidth



we own it. dawgs runoft.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Great day to be a Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go late night Noles



Funny see in the dogs trying to take back what used to be theirs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

good morning mutzzzzzzz and trolls


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Pups still hanging under the porch.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Go late night Noles
> 
> 
> 
> Funny see in the dogs trying to take back what used to be theirs.



It's still ours. Don't push your luck thug. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii thug and home skillet slayer done lost control. go bammers and noles TAKING over.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> elfiii thug and home skillet slayer done lost control. go bammers and noles TAKING over.



I got my eye on you too Thug 1. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Pups still hanging under the porch.



looks like the dogs runoft with slayer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer dominating yet another page


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide noles baby.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Edit: Dawgs whooped up on Tech tonight in baseball 13 - 5 in Athens.  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

I can't believe all the Dogs are letting a Nole and Bammer run this thread.


Charlie, John and Silver are the only ones putting up a fight.


----------



## SpotandStalk

In light of recent felonious activity at Uga, I'm gonna take it easy on the dogs. I'd hate for the Red Ryder goon squad to come hunting me.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from work! !!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> In light of recent felonious activity at Uga, I'm gonna take it easy on the dogs. I'd hate for the Red Ryder goon squad to come hunting me.



even slayer has done runoft; unless he is really south ga dawg or that new nole that just showed up


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs riding the rails somewhere in Virginia


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs on da Marta train


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't believe all the Dogs are letting a Nole and Bammer run this thread.
> 
> 
> Charlie, John and Silver are the only ones putting up a fight.



Boy, you ain't running nothing but your mouth!


----------



## elfiii

MudDucker said:


> Boy, you ain't running nothing but your mouth!



And it's full of grits.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles still running this thread


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! I see the trolls are in full force!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! I see the trolls are in full force!



welcome back thug. i see you are cleansing the board of evil vol scum.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Go bammers for vacated wins


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles getting this thread back on track


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles owning this place.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs that haven't posted in a while!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Halfway there boys


Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go John Cooper


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

And Go thugs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammers with recent championships.


----------



## SpotandStalk

When asked about Uga's most recent championship, Kirby Smart replied with this song by Jamey Johnson.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Says he'll be playing it in the locker room to pump up the pups


----------



## Matthew6

go vols dating chyna.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles owning this thread. daily volsux, and teksux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Looks like even Charlie Norris has given up on the Dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer running this forum


----------



## Matthew6

charlie is sleeping off the kirby koolaid. Roll tide and go noles.


----------



## Silver Britches

Alright you guys, get the picture now...Dawgs wearing their red tops and silver britches and red helmets. Carolina is wearing white tops and baby blue pants and white helmets. Stadium is sold out and there's a massive sea of red in this place. Dawg fans have really shown up for this thing and really have been into it. This place is going nuts!

Georgia won the toss and elected to receive. Crowd roaring! Man is it loud in this place! I've never seen it this loud in here, Scott. Dawgs are jumping up and down, fired up and ready to get this thing underway. Kirby just did 3 cartwheels and pointed over at the Carolina sideline and blew 'em a kiss. The assistant coaches are having to pull Kirby back, he's going bonkers. I don't think I've ever seen Richt do that when he was here. 

Alright, here we go...


GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

suddenly the crowd sits in stunned silence.......as demetrius evans returns the oppening kickoff for a td for unc


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> suddenly the crowd sits in stunned silence.......as demetrius evans returns the oppening kickoff for a td for unc



Not possible! UGA got the ball first! So ppppppppppppp! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs crusing the Savannah river


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> suddenly the crowd sits in stunned silence.......as demetrius evans returns the oppening kickoff for a td for unc





Silver Britches said:


> Not possible! UGA got the ball first! So ppppppppppppp!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Bauta muffs the kick and UNC takes it in for a TD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> Bauta muffs the kick and UNC takes it in for a TD.



Impossible! He transfered to Colorado State last year! You boys need to pay attention around here. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs spending their last night in Georgia for about 5 weeks.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! 

Knoxville should burn!


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and noles running this thread.


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper and savannah charlie. ( or is it charlie from bethlehem, hmmmm).


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Charlie! ! !


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!



Well said, dude! Well said! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs! and Wednesday evening #bamasux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Rise and shine, boys! Attack the day! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> Rise and shine, boys! Attack the day!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



And attack the Vols.. You boys are pathetic! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And attack the Vols.. You boys are pathetic!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



cinco de mayo volsux.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs back at the house in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I saw Dawgs everywhere I went. Even Washington DC.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I saw Dawgs everywhere I went. Even Washington DC.



Maybe Kirby will get to meet Trump. If Hillary is elected he may not want to win a NC.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs flipping them Bamer recruits like hamburgers.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dangit! Them Vols are back, y'all! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Saraday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for mother's day tomorrow. Especially Dawg moms.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux. happy day tomorrow to all you mothers.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!!..... ready for some football.


----------



## KyDawg

Aint we all Winchesters aint we all.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Maybe Kirby will get to meet Trump. If Hillary is elected he may not want to win a NC.



Perish the thought Rip. That would be worse than wearing a Bamer shirt.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs wearin bama shirts.


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and noles owning this thread


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs stealing Bamer recruits.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace

Goooooooo dawgs!!!
Sic em from hahira ga


----------



## Silver Britches

Welcome, ace!

GO YOU SATURDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

GoDawgs down in Barney.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles down in Sparks Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Nashville Ga.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs locking up some great talent.



If by locking up you mean arresting it hasn't started yet 









but the summer is just around the corner.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in jail


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Monday morning!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs that only has 2 work days this week!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs dreaming of Flats fishing this week!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs getting prepared to fish for 4 straight days!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS ON A FINE MONDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## KyDawg

gobbleinwoods said:


> If by locking up you mean arresting it hasn't started yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the summer is just around the corner.



That is very hurtful gobbelin.


----------



## KyDawg

Enjoy your time off Slayer.


----------



## KyDawg

Bamers are used to 2 day workweeks. Things getting tight for hamburger flippers right now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to dodge the storms in Ky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Needmore Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Wednesday evening Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs dreaming.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama owns this place.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah kinda like those recruits you owned that we take when we want.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

Championships are coming, boys! Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs at the WalMart in Tallahassee!


----------



## KyDawg

Watch your billfold Slayer. Them thugs down there will steal it.


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!
> 
> Championships are coming, boys! Let's go!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



in golf


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Thugs don't play golf.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs wishing it was Friday! !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in the blue grass!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogzzz


----------



## Matthew6

spot and stalk is slacking.


----------



## Matthew6

bama rules.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> bama rules the trailerparks.



I know they do


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Heck, yes!   

Breaking News: UGA will add a signee to its recruiting class as early as tomorrow



> We’re awfully proud of him. He led (GHSA Class) 5A football this year in rushing with 1,970 yards in just 10 games. He’s just a special football player and one of the best running backs and players I have seen in all of my 28 years. …



Be sure to check his video out! Dude looks beastly out there!

Championships are coming, dudes! Let's go!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs filling their freezer with Trout fillets at the Shell Island Fish Camp!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs filling their freezer with Trout fillets at the Shell Island Fish Camp!!



Where's the pics? No pics, no happen! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I received the Malcom Mithchell book today. Got it for my Grandson.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold spring day in The Bluegrass.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on a cold spring day in The Bluegrass.



This morning here was coolish. I love it being in the low 60s!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs wishing they a dynasty.


----------



## Matthew6

daily spotandstalksux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Morven Ga.


----------



## scooty006

Go Dawgs


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs back in GA with a cooler full of seatrout fillets!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Aint it great to be a Dawg.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

What a great day to be a Dawg! !!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Tuesday Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Go police!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's only 4:07 AM! Where's everyone at? Buncha slackers around here! 

Championships are earned! Let's go! 

GO YOU SLEEPING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

I am up brother. .... been up since 4 am. 

Getting ready for another work day. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker

3:30, but up looking at fishing reports for this weekend.  Looks like my area gonna be a wet one!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall people need to get more sleep.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs awake at 4 am having nightmares from losing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Just getting home from work!


----------



## riprap

Go hard working Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go retired Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Thursday Dawgs! Less than 100 days..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go early morning Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs and good job by the Diamond Dogs beating tnnysee and making the SEC tourney. UGA Baseball team played 22 games in a row vs top 25 teams. Thats a tough schedule. Also, happy we picked up a big rb to add to this years 2016 recruiting class, last name Herrien. think he's 220lbs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

2009, 2011, 2012, 2015> 1980.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

1980. A memorable year. Dawgs win it all. A year that seen bama go to crap for a decade. Go Dawgs for a repeat.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go noles and bama running this thread


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> go noles and bama running this thread



Only thing y'all are running is mouth! 

UGA football championships are coming soon! Let's go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> go noles and bama running this thread



You seem to have lost your nole partner 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles worming the pups.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Seminole is in GA and a lot of closet Dawg fans!


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy your Saturday night, Dawgs! You silly trolls, too! 

And one more time...

Championships are coming! Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Happy Sunday to all!



even vols


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

What a beautiful Sunday!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie

Who let the Dawgs out ?

K


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

K done turn Dawgs loose in the campfire.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Monday morning, Go DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Orange is ugly. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Monday atternoon go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sowega.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wrong place.


----------



## Matthew6

bama runs this state.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> bama runs this state.



Bama don't even run Bama.

Daily #Bamasux

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! bama needs to learn how to run LA law.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Feel good story on 2 awesome young men! https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/javon-wims-brandon-sudge-reunite-one-more-time 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the mountain.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the Piney woods.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that started the first Go Dawgs thread. He knows who he is. He is a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go gogdzzzz and roll dynasty.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!

#neverbama


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip lets go catch some catfish.


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs ready for some football.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I get along with erebody but dang if them Vols don't try my patience. They love to dish it out, but get immediately in the defensive mode if dare say anything bout their precious Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> I get along with erebody but dang if them Vols don't try my patience. They love to dish it out, but get immediately in the defensive mode if dare say anything bout their precious Vols.



Come back into the light Charlie...

The VOLS are  just plain sorry, pathetic, low down, no good gutter scum.. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

You preaching to the choir Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> You preaching to the choir Slayer.





GO DAWGS, VOLS SUCK!


----------



## elfiii

Friday atternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs keeping Vols in line!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy your weekend, dudes!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Working on a Saturday knocking down some killer OT.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Make it while you can John. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Overtime lunch sure taste good!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

When asked why he didn't go to UT Elijah Holyfield answered Dn this way.

EH: I liked them. They were in my top 5. But I couldn’t really see myself going to Tennessee. I couldn’t see myself in the orange. He was cool. All the coaches up there were cool, but I could just never see myself in that orange.


----------



## KyDawg

He is pretty smart I would say.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> When asked why he didn't go to UT Elijah Holyfield answered Dn this way.
> 
> EH: I liked them. They were in my top 5. But I couldn’t really see myself going to Tennessee. I couldn’t see myself in the orange. He was cool. All the coaches up there were cool, but I could just never see myself in that orange.



Man, I just read that article less than 2 minutes ago!! I thought that was funny as well. He also don't like Florida or GA Tech! That's what you call a true Bulldog right there! 

Seems like he has a great attitude as well! 

Also, don't he look just like his dad! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs piling up the talent.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Damascus Georgia. Home of the Power Line.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready to head south here in about two weeks.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammerz headed to commiefornia in the morning


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a quiet day on the SF.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs resting after cooking all day!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Happy Tuesday morning!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Douglas Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Vols are about as dumb as a box of rocks..


----------



## Silver Britches

Ain't nothing but a G thang, baby! 

Championships! Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is barking at that stupid coon again. Guess I am gonna have to get a Bulldawg to run that varmint away from here. The coon not Odell.


----------



## KyDawg

And Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs up in Kaintuck with a birthday today.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah I am getting older Elfiii.


----------



## KyDawg

But I can still give as good a GO DAWGS as the next guy.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> But I can still give as good a GO DAWGS as the next guy.





GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in South Ga corn hunting country.


----------



## KyDawg

I will be down there next week Rip. Might even get some cat fishing in.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Enigma GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Championships! Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I put Odell on a diet. He is down to 81 lbs.


----------



## KyDawg

He aint too crazy bout no diets.


----------



## KyDawg

Thin he would rather be on that Ultra Slim Fast thing or the one that Donny Osmonds sister advertises.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Morning Jeff, Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

The heat is on! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

All of you here in the southeast need to pay close attention to the weather! Looking nasty!

GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> All of you here in the southeast need to pay close attention to the weather! Looking nasty!
> 
> GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!



Right up the Big Bend.. Guess, I won't be putting in at the Lighthouse in St Marks.. 

Hunker it down!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynastyin napa valley ca


----------



## KyDawg

Matt is working at NAPA now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dog headed south Wednesday morning.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide dynastyin napa valley ca



Glad you're thinking of us. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs headed west Wendes morning!!!! Yellowstone for 5 days, then driving over to Devils tower and Mount Rushmore as we make our way back home.  Kids want to go to the beach so it may be a long 2 weeks......


----------



## John Cooper

Go traveling Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs headed west Wendes morning!!!! Yellowstone for 5 days, then driving over to Devils tower and Mount Rushmore as we make our way back home.  Kids want to go to the beach so it may be a long 2 weeks......




Sweet!

GO DAWGS traveling West!


----------



## KyDawg

Have a good trip Jeff and wear a Dawgs shirt. You will get a Go Dawgs everywhere you go.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## riprap

Watching the 30 for 30 about the U. What a fine "college" football program.


----------



## KyDawg

It was pretty crooked there for a while.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty in lake tahoe ca.


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy Wednesday everyone!  


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on hump Day!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs headed west Wendes morning!!!! Yellowstone for 5 days, then driving over to Devils tower and Mount Rushmore as we make our way back home.  Kids want to go to the beach so it may be a long 2 weeks......



Live large and have a safe trip Jeff.

And always

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Man yall still haven't closed this thing????


Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Valdosta, where I am staying tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

I ain't too far from S&S. So he best not start nothing


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go bernie supporters in Cali.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Thursday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from Kansas City Kansas!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

This is going to be a great year! GT in the mix, UT is BACK and Go Dawgs, We have turned the corner. It's ON!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Friday morning!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from Laramie Wyoming!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Laramie Wyoming!!



Stay away from the hot springs in Yellowstone!!
There will still be snow in the park..

GO DAWGS out WEST!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers in suisun city ca


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Island Park Idaho!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from Bear Lake from the Utah side!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, duuuuudes! 

GO TRAVELING DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Bear Lake from the Utah side!!!



Careful Dawg... You won't want to come home!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs living large!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Careful Dawg... You won't want to come home!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



im staying put.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h

I hate Uga but yall picked up a stud ol commit yesterday from my home town! He's a good kid too!


----------



## Silver Britches

Getting hot out there, boys!

GO HOT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Good Monday morning Dawgs!



roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide.



You back in GA yet?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> You back in GA yet?



nope.  summering in Tahoe and Walnut Creek.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> nope.  summering in Tahoe and Walnut Creek.



Capris pants wearing thug. ^

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Capris pants wearing thug. ^
> 
> Go Dawgs!





If he stays around San Francisco all summer he might start wearing them!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from West Yellowstone Montana!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs wishing they were a dynasty. roll tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cody Wyoming!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs sleeping in Forsythe tonight.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to get through Tenn
As fast as possible.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from West Yellowstone Montana!



before you pay for your hotel / motel room, check and see if it has ac, not all do.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs and we just got a 2017 commit from a huge OL, Demery.


----------



## Silver Britches

Wake up! Let's go!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide cali. daily dogvolsux


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs touring the Western U.S.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs stuck in Kentucky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS! From the Classic City.


----------



## KyDawg

How long you gonna stay on Vacation mrs 22?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

KyDawg said:


> How long you gonna stay on Vacation mrs 22?



I'm back at work in Athens aka The Classic City. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Oh. Go Dawgs down in Athens Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

I thought it would be a little cooler up here than South Georgia, but I believe it is worse.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing they were up in Maine fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

Or Canada


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not needing anymore rain for a while.


----------



## Silver Britches

go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs being thankful for a sprinkler system!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Hotucky.


----------



## Matthew6

1980


----------



## Silver Britches

It's so hot outside, my poor cat burned her tongue when she licked herself!  





GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in High Plains Nebraska getting ready to head back south in the morning!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Cleaning out the garage of all the kids junk so I can have my shop back........


----------



## KyDawg

Did you find any spare kids John?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wrap this thing up guys.


----------



## KyDawg

One more page to go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

This one went by fast.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs up in KY ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the mountain.


----------



## KyDawg

My son knows how to have a Birthday Party in Tennessee. I taught him well.

IMG_20160617_184452937.jpg


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! 

Yep you taught him well Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Topeka Kansas and for raising their kids right! Well done Charlie!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

and


----------



## SpotandStalk

Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk

owning


----------



## SpotandStalk

This


----------



## SpotandStalk

Here


----------



## SpotandStalk

Thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

May


----------



## SpotandStalk

The


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wishes


----------



## SpotandStalk

Come


----------



## SpotandStalk

True


----------



## SpotandStalk

And


----------



## SpotandStalk

Yall


----------



## SpotandStalk

Win


----------



## SpotandStalk

6..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Games


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty and go noles


----------



## Matthew6

daily goldrangersux


----------



## rhbama3

Time to start a new one guys. This one has reached the limit.


----------

